# Just looks cold out



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This picture just wants me to put my snuggie On!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

grandview;831906 said:


> This picture just wants me to put my snuggie On!


You have a snuggie? :laughing:


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Snuggie Parody vid


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I have not seen any but I have heard of snuggie bar crawls around my area!  I love how they make it seem like you can't do anything if you are covered with a normal blanket.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

GV, is that pic from over the weekend?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Haha I would like to see someone with that thing in public :laughing::laughing:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

here is an idiot with a snuggy in public 










the idiot got it on backwards :laughing:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

blk90s13;832166 said:


> Haha I would like to see someone with that thing in public :laughing::laughing:


I think he was wearing it while taking the pic


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like the Pats game today field was covered with snow


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;831906 said:


> This picture just wants me to put my snuggie On!


You better get one on that spreader of yours before it catches cold.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SuperdutyShane;831912 said:


> You have a snuggie? :laughing:


I keep one close by just in case i need to make a quick exit!


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

GPS;831923 said:


> Snuggie Parody vid


Love the vid, it is yet another pointless thing that is made in china that is costing American's their jobs everyday.ussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflagussmileyflag


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sure has been cold enough lately, almost plowing season!

- Dan


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Can't wait til the snow falls! Almost ready to go.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I cant believe you got out of the truck to take the picture


----------

